# Construccion de monitor de piso ayuda...



## NAXJ (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola a todos tengo algunas preguntas sobre la construccion de unos monitores de piso.
Veran soy un aficionado del audio y hace poco me construi un amplificador de 10 w RMS x2 pero nececito oirlo como suena y que tal trabaja, asi que decidi hacer unos bafles tipo monitor de piso para tenerlos debajo de la pc y no molestar a la pantalla, asi que me compre algunas cosillas que son:

*Un Tweter Piezo (Nueva Generacion)*
_Rango de frecuencia: 2 - 20khz
Sensibilidad:90 db/1m
Potencia:200 watts
Impedancia:4 - 8 ohms
Tamaño: (4 3/8") X (4 3/8") 110 x 110mm_

*Un Woofer*

_Tamaño: 6"
Potencia:75 watts
Impedancia: 8 ohms_

Ambos son de una marca no muy reconocida son "Radox"

El señor que me los vendio me dijo que en la cajita venia como los debia de conectar y que no era muy dificil pero leyendo en el foro me encontre que los  "piezoz" no son una simple resistencia si no son mas como un capacitores asi que no le hayo forma de conectarlos si alguien me pudiera hecar una mano se lo agradeceria de verdad. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/

Y para hacer un plano mas pequeño solo cambio las medidas de los bafles o tengo que hacer calculos, de ser asi agradeceria que me dijeran los temas que tengo que dominar para saber esto, disculpen las molestias pero soy muy nuevo, y gracias.

Adjunto las foros para que los expertos me digan que hacer gracias...(PD es el diagrama que trajo en la caja pero no dicen los valores)


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 16, 2012)

es un capacitor no polarizado, mmmm podria ser unos 4.7 micros de poliester. tambien se hace con dos electroliticos puestos defasados te dejo lo que creo que es, la figura dos es la que va en tu circuito


----------

